# No tech blacksmithing



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Found this on No tech magazine
27 months » Blog Archive » The Extraordinary Makers of Maroua
check out the bellows to the right of the screen near the anvil in the video.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Interesting, a craft I have been interested in learning, just no time.


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

Just checked out the site because I have a close friend that wants to become a blacksmith(old world kind). There was also a great article on small scale blacksmithing two issues ago in Backwoodsman Magazine.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Sonnyjim said:


> Just checked out the site because I have a close friend that wants to become a blacksmith(old world kind). There was also a great article on small scale blacksmithing two issues ago in Backwoodsman Magazine.


there is a really good book by Charles McRaven (I can't recall the title),that explains the art very well and has a good heat treating /tempering guide 
:2thumb:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Sonnyjim said:


> Just checked out the site because I have a close friend that wants to become a blacksmith(old world kind). There was also a great article on small scale blacksmithing two issues ago in Backwoodsman Magazine.


I love that magazine!its the best "no Rambo"survival zine out there!:2thumb:


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

The Log Cabin Store in Lodi, Oh. has a whole shelf devoted to old world blacksmithing, lots of good books. They have an online catalog also. I love Back Woodsman Magazine, I read every issue cover to cover. It is loaded with good ideas for scouting events!


----------



## chancemft (Mar 26, 2011)

There is a web site called anvilfire that has a lot of good info.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

One day I have to post some pics of the junk I made for my shop.great article!


----------



## BrownCountyPrepper (Mar 28, 2011)

This is another link to classes that are offered.
SustainLife.org


----------



## chancemft (Mar 26, 2011)

what kind of stuff do you make? I make a little bit of everything myself. My dad and my grandfather were & my dad still does blacksmith, so having grown up around it, I think at one time or another I've either tried or have made it. I'm glad to see other people are relearning this skill, I think it will be a very valueable thing to know how to do.


----------

